
Core i7-4770K: Haswell's Performance, Previewed - polskibus
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-4770k-haswell-performance,3461.html
======
swang720
~10% general computing improvement is great, but I wasn't impressed by the
progress made with Intel's new GT2 graphics architecture.

An incremental improvement to HD 4000 doesn't replace mid-range mobile
graphics cards at all.

Considering that GT3 will only be available mostly in the quad-core
configuration, this means mid-range laptops will still require power hungry
graphics cards to run games reasonably.

~~~
jsnell
This was clearly not a very well functioning sample system. It's no surprise
that the GPU results look unimpressive if memory bandwidth drops by 20%. But
also you can't expect miracles -- HD4600 appears to only have a 25% increase
in the silicon budget over HD4000.

(I am a bit bummed that the earlier rumors of GT3 being mobile only appear to
really be true.)

